# what do u like doin in ur spare time?also hobbies do u like



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

what do u like doin in ur spare time?
also what hobbies do u like doin??
lets talk about all them..
so we can all join in


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Hiya erica,i enjoy horseriding,and looking after my cats and dogs.I also spend quite a lot of time on here(anyone got any tips on how to spend ages on computer and not get numb,painful a***)Im quite keen on getting a parrot,either a grey or a amazon.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i love music loads...hits 80s&90s&upto now 2000s.
i like to do art stuff so maken things if i upto it&i feel reward when i finsinshed it&can look&think i done that&i put it on wall or somethin like that.i like loads more things


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I like writing, music, training my dogs, dancing (not saying I'm any good but I enjoy it lol) and lots more


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Hiya erica,i enjoy horseriding,and looking after my cats and dogs.I also spend quite a lot of time on here(anyone got any tips on how to spend ages on computer and not get numb,painful a***)Im quite keen on getting a parrot,either a grey or a amazon.


i have two parrots&love to bits.there so fun when there talking u&be cheacky lol..
fot sittin down&u sore then put custion there&sit on it so help u pain lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I like writing, music, training my dogs, dancing (not saying I'm any good but I enjoy it lol) and lots more


do u do line dancein as thats suppose be fun..hard to do same speed as others i bet lol.
sounds good how do u train ur dog&what do u do to train him as thats quite rewarding&fun??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

i like walking our dog, playing with the kids, have abit of time on here, holidays


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

hi,I love to craft ,cards,train my dogs and try to work my lap top, Yvonne


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> i like walking our dog, playing with the kids, have abit of time on here, holidays


love a good holiday..
i not been away on holiday for about 5 years now..i need carers to go on holiday with which cost alot&i no money so cant go..maybe one day i will..

where have u been on holiday&what was they like where u went&did u enjoy&go again?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> do u do line dancein as thats suppose be fun..hard to do same speed as others i bet lol.
> sounds good how do u train ur dog&what do u do to train him as thats quite rewarding&fun??


I have done line dancing b4  it was qiuit fun actually but I like other types better.

I'm doing obedience with them at the moment and its a lot of fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> love a good holiday..
> i not been away on holiday for about 5 years now..i need carers to go on holiday with which cost alot&i no money so cant go..maybe one day i will..
> 
> where have u been on holiday&what was they like where u went&did u enjoy&go again?


ive not been on holiday in 2 year i went to south africa last we are going in 2010 my aunty has got a game reserve there


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> hi,I love to craft ,cards,train my dogs and try to work my lap top, Yvonne


i do crafts&maken things too..
what do u like maken out crafts..do u saw&all that lot?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

claire said:


> i like walking our dog, playing with the kids, have abit of time on here, holidays


lol @ abit of time on here?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I have done line dancing b4  it was qiuit fun actually but I like other types better.
> 
> I'm doing obedience with them at the moment and its a lot of fun


sounds like u have fun with it??


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi i love walking my 2 spaniels & playing with my 2 house cats & when i get time in school hols taking my 2 great nephews out along with the dogs for walks in the woods near where we live. how do you do text talk instead of long hand? not good at it


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> ive not been on holiday in 2 year i went to south africa last we are going in 2010 my aunty has got a game reserve there


was it nice there&what did u do there last time u went?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> sounds like u have fun with it??


yes I am and my dogs are border collies so they pick things up very well one of them has 99% in his last test


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

we went for my auntys wedding last time so loads of wedding related stuff, my aunty live in joannesburg so we had a 10 hr drive to the coast shelly beach for 4 days then 5 days in mabalingu which is a big game reserver we camped their, were hoping to go back in 2010 which is also where the world cup will be held then


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> hi i love walking my 2 spaniels & playing with my 2 house cats & when i get time in school hols taking my 2 great nephews out along with the dogs for walks in the woods near where we live. how do you do text talk instead of long hand? not good at it


dont no as no good at computers but someone will no of here will answer u quistion..

dogs&cats love play time dont they..so u go in woods have u seen any owls or any animals in woods near u..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> we went for my auntys wedding last time so loads of wedding related stuff, my aunty live in joannesburg so we had a 10 hr drive to the coast shelly beach for 4 days then 5 days in mabalingu which is a big game reserver we camped their, were hoping to go back in 2010 which is also where the world cup will be held then


theres some parts of africa poor.which part did u go poor bit or other side africa...
also is that pics u showin me on other message u sent..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yes I am and my dogs are border collies so they pick things up very well one of them has 99% in his last test


very clever dogs them..
use them for sheep dogs dont they so very clever&there amazeing dogs..


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> dont no as no good at computers but someone will no of here will answer u quistion..
> 
> dogs&cats love play time dont they..so u go in woods have u seen any owls or any animals in woods near u..


seen a few squireals & rabbits but aaron is only 4 & charges around making that much noise all wildlife goes into hiding


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> theres some parts of africa poor.which part did u go poor bit or other side africa...
> also is that pics u showin me on other message u sent..


yes!we stayed in the nice bit but ya right there are some poor parts that we drove though and ya at risk of car jackings and stuff but its same as anywhere their are good parts and bad


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> very clever dogs them..
> use them for sheep dogs dont they so very clever&there amazeing dogs..


yes they are clever, I love them


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

im my spare time i play games, listen or produce music, draw, take photographs, watch movies, write. i do too much


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> lol @ abit of time on here?


i log on in the morning and come on a few times till night im not on that much lol wait till the kids can walk well i will never be on always out walking


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> seen a few squireals & rabbits but aaron is only 4 & charges around making that much noise all wildlife goes into hiding


wants play with wildlife but they all do runner lol..
so u seen any birds or owls at all in trees??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

claire said:


> yes!we stayed in the nice bit but ya right there are some poor parts that we drove though and ya at risk of car jackings and stuff but its same as anywhere their are good parts and bad


i have agree aswell as there is some good&bad parts all over world..
but i feel sorry for poor bit off africa where they have no where live&babies get ill..bless i feel for them i realy do..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yes they are clever, I love them


my nect door nebour got same dog as urs&i fall in love with it cos i call him to me&he wants me stroke him&gives me kiss..
love the dogs to expeccially i met nebour who got one&the way it is with me..if someone nocks on me door then next door dog barks cos hes pretecting me so clever they are


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

All crafts I do ,I make cards, do cross stitch,, wood work,you name it i will try it


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

i spend my spare time on here, full stop lol, like being in the garden when the weathers good enough but mainly spend any spare moments walking or playing with the dog if im not on here! it gets addictive though doesnt it??? or is it just me??? also like to read and to research stuff on the net, latest thing is dog nutrition!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> im my spare time i play games, listen or produce music, draw, take photographs, watch movies, write. i do too much


so tell me all about u hobbies as u have loads lol&sound fun.
so what music do u make??
what sort photoes do u like taken?
what games do u like playing?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> i spend my spare time on here, full stop lol, like being in the garden when the weathers good enough but mainly spend any spare moments walking or playing with the dog if im not on here! it gets addictive though doesnt it??? or is it just me???


I think we are all addicted to it lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> All crafts I do ,I make cards, do cross stitch,, wood work,you name it i will try it


knitting can u do that?
can u make clothes with sawing machine?
do u make cusions with cross stitching?
tell me more what u can do?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> i spend my spare time on here, full stop lol, like being in the garden when the weathers good enough but mainly spend any spare moments walking or playing with the dog if im not on here! it gets addictive though doesnt it??? or is it just me??? also like to read and to research stuff on the net, latest thing is dog nutrition!!!


it gets addictive on here lol..but as long as u have fun thats what counts..
can u tell me about dog nutrition what u do&what is it as not no what is&what involves?


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

No i cannot make clothes with sawing machine,
yes cusions and framed pitch,
animal cards 3D,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> No i cannot make clothes with sawing machine,
> yes cusions and framed pitch,
> animal cards 3D,


difficult maken clothes..
sounds fun what u do?


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

can be,
but my dogs come first,just getting ready for my new pup,he/she will be a guide dog puppy,I cannot wait


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> it gets addictive on here lol..but as long as u have fun thats what counts..
> can u tell me about dog nutrition what u do&what is it as not no what is&what involves?


Basically i'm just finding out as much as I possinbly can about what dogs should eat and how their digestive system works. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> can be,
> but my dogs come first,just getting ready for my new pup,he/she will be a guide dog puppy,I cannot wait


nice havin tinny puppies.there cute..

is it litter from ur dog or u gettin pup of someone elses litter..


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> so tell me all about u hobbies as u have loads lol&sound fun.
> so what music do u make??
> what sort photoes do u like taken?
> what games do u like playing?


i produce rock music, was working on lyrics today, which for me is the hardest part.
i take alsorts of photographs, im better with ones with people in.
and the games vary from rpgs to racing games to shoot 'em ups.

what sorta stuff do you get up to?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> i produce rock music, was working on lyrics today, which for me is the hardest part.
> i take alsorts of photographs, im better with ones with people in.
> and the games vary from rpgs to racing games to shoot 'em ups.
> 
> what sorta stuff do you get up to?


i thought u might like rock cos u look like rocky person lol...
do u have pic of u maken rock music or pic of u looking like even more rock person lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> can be,
> but my dogs come first,just getting ready for my new pup,he/she will be a guide dog puppy,I cannot wait


what sort puppy u havein.meaning breed lol??


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

No its a puppy from the guide dogs for the blind in Lemington spa thay have there own breeding stock,so i dont know what i will get,well prob a lab/retrev cross.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Basically i'm just finding out as much as I possinbly can about what dogs should eat and how their digestive system works. Nothing too exciting.


it sounds intresting..are u learning alot from it thou?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> it sounds intresting..are u learning alot from it thou?


yeah, quite an expert now, gonna move onto cats soon!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I enjoy a good debate too lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> yeah, quite an expert now, gonna move onto cats soon!


i have cat so u can learn me some things as i have no dog lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i have cat so u can learn me some things as i have no dog lol


will do, its alot harder to find information on cats though


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> will do, its alot harder to find information on cats though


then move onto parrots as i have two parrots..they need good foot&vitmins&calcum&so on everyday..
have u thought about looking on net for informanition about cats&other pets u might like do one day..
in google if type in all info on cat or or info on other pets u might be intrested in..
i went google to help me with parrots&plus i now have books on how care for african grey parrot..cos if i giot book on parrots it be all about them all&i want no about breed of bid i got...


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Well not much time for hobbies after the time it takes to amuse Willis my collie x spaniel  But I do like fly fishing and going on hols when I get a chance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Anything i think of at the time  i aint got no hobbies, hobbies are boring, sper of the moment things arebetta 


where is every one  im all on me larry


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> where is every one  im all on me larry


you're not on yer larry im here!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> you're not on yer larry im here!


    oh thats swell  lol

Have u rang around for more borders alan???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh thats swell  lol
> 
> Have u rang around for more borders alan???


its better than nowt!

i'm just going on epupz now, couldn't get any details yesterday cos I forgot my login info and had to register again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> its better than nowt!
> 
> i'm just going on epupz now, couldn't get any details yesterday cos I forgot my login info and had to register again!


That happend to me aswell, it always worked be4, then all of a sudden it never 

i was messing when i said oh swell  awww @ better then nowt lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

hello all


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> That happend to me aswell, it always worked be4, then all of a sudden it never
> 
> i was messing when i said oh swell  awww @ better then nowt lol.


I know you was messing! You don't need to tell me!

Theres only brown n white collies on there and i want a black n white


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> hello all


Alrite are ya?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> hello all


Morning!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I know you was messing! You don't need to tell me!
> 
> Theres only brown n white collies on there and i want a black n white


Awwww the black and white ones are to far from where you are no doubt???

they have some gorgeous pups on there, pure white one and a white one wiv a bullseye


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

morning all


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Morning vix 

its snowing ere again


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Alrite are ya?


yeah i am fealing great!



ajshep1984 said:


> Morning!!


morning Alan ! You two getting along fine this morning


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Morning vix
> 
> its snowing ere again


no snow here, we havent had any


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeah i am fealing great!
> 
> morning Alan ! You two getting along fine this morning


not talking to me Garry?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL im sure


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awwww the black and white ones are to far from where you are no doubt???
> 
> they have some gorgeous pups on there, pure white one and a white one wiv a bullseye


Not any in Nottinghamshire but I think I'm just gonna see whats closest and give them a ring, see what they're like. Don't mind travelling a fair distance if I think it's going to be worthwhile!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Not any in Nottinghamshire but I think I'm just gonna see whats closest and give them a ring, see what they're like. Don't mind travelling a fair distance if I think it's going to be worthwhile!


Let me know if ya find one  we want pics ya know  
have ya decided what sex ya want?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> not talking to me Garry?


give me a chance doll face


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Let me know if ya find one  we want pics ya know
> have ya decided what sex ya want?


 you two are getting closer by the day!talking about sex now


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I got stuck in the mud yestaday it was well funny  dogs was trying to get meh  wish i videoed it now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> you two are getting closer by the day!talking about sex now


wtf all i asked is what sex he wants

ok edited...and relized how that looked


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> give me a chance doll face


just checking


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wtf all i asked is what sex he wants


yeah ya dirta bitch


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> yeah ya dirta bitch


LOL imma good bitch ty 

but yes i did notice afta how that looked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Let me know if ya find one  we want pics ya know
> have ya decided what sex ya want?


bloody hell ur forward! Hav ya got a price list? 

I think a boy, all our pets are boys! One bitch in the house is enough!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL imma good bitch ty
> 
> but yes i did notice afta how that looked.


you knew anyway  ya wann him da ya


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> bloody hell ur forward! Hav ya got a price list?
> lol
> I think a boy, all our pets are boys! One bitch in the house is enough!!!


oooo okie


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> you knew anyway  ya wann him da ya


WTF if you start taday i swear ta god youve add ur lot 

i will leave the site forever more i will...never to return agin..i mean it i do


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> bloody hell ur forward! Hav ya got a price list?
> 
> I think a boy, all our pets are boys! One bitch in the house is enough!!!





Eolabeo said:


> oooo okie


i better leve you two love birds to it


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Dont leave on my account im going anyways.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Dont leave on my account im going anyways.


looks like is you in the firing line againg today


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> looks like is you in the firing line againg today


Yep, wonder when its ur turn again lol.

gonna go cut me sons hair, i may be back in half hour or so  bye bye x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

when you go off line probably lol

bye talk to you later


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

awww you are hard done to arent ya!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

who me?... I didnt say I cared did I lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> awww you are hard done to arent ya!


they all are Alan


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> who me?... I didnt say I cared did I lol


nope ya didnt, ur not saying alot this morning! 

god if i lived near you vix i could get a isds reg collie pup for 40 quid, im looking at £250-500 here!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> nope ya didnt, ur not saying alot this morning!
> 
> god if i lived near you vix i could get a isds reg collie pup for 40 quid, im looking at £250-500 here!


no one is saying much this morning
if thats true I payed way to much for mine lol unregistered ones are usually about £150 and registered ones up to about £450


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> no one is saying much this morning
> if thats true I payed way to much for mine lol unregistered ones are usually about £150 and registered ones up to about £450


im on epupz thats why im quiet! theres some on epupz for £40, doesn't actually say they're reg just from isds parents, in south west wales!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> im on epupz thats why im quiet! theres some on epupz for £40, doesn't actually say they're reg just from isds parents, in south west wales!


never seen them that cheap b4


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> awww you are hard done to arent ya!


Im messing about ya nutta, im used to garry and wesleys aggrovating me now lol.


ajshep1984 said:


> im on epupz thats why im quiet! theres some on epupz for £40, doesn't actually say they're reg just from isds parents, in south west wales!


£40 is bloody cheep init  sure they aint crossed???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Im messing about ya nutta, im used to garry and wesleys aggrovating me now lol.
> 
> £40 is bloody cheep init  sure they aint crossed???


I fookin know ur messin about u moron! 

I thought it was cheap but they're on there, parents are ISDS reg so it says!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I fookin know ur messin about u moron!
> 
> I thought it was cheap but they're on there, parents are ISDS reg so it says!


Really  then that is very good.
shame u cant get to em init lol 

ps...u talk to females in such a lovely way


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ps...u talk to females in such a lovely way


I know, Im so lovely arent I! 

I'm considering it, it'd be cheaper to drive all that way! Seems a bit dodgy though, why is a puppy only £40??? Even cross breeds are more than that! Surely its got to cost them more to feed, vac, worm etc than £40???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I know, Im so lovely arent I!
> 
> I'm considering it, it'd be cheaper to drive all that way! Seems a bit dodgy though, why is a puppy only £40??? Even cross breeds are more than that! Surely its got to cost them more to feed, vac, worm etc than £40???


Thats what i was thinking, unless they are very very kind people and want loving homes for them and dont worry about the money side of things?.

Cant see that meself tho lol.

anyways im off, i feel evil thanks to this divvy game i was playing..im gonna go beat up me pillow and then take a bath  have a nice day all x x x x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what colours are they,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Thats what i was thinking, unless they are very very kind people and want loving homes for them and dont worry about the money side of things?.
> 
> Cant see that meself tho lol.
> 
> anyways im off, i feel evil thanks to this divvy game i was playing..im gonna go beat up me pillow and then take a bath  have a nice day all x x x x


ooookay, have fun!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> what colours are they,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


black n white


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmm they do seem cheap,,,,,you will shoot me for this but i paid £400 for a collie cross,!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm they do seem cheap,,,,,you will shoot me for this but i paid £400 for a collie cross,!!!!!!!!!!


why would i shoot you for that??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> why would i shoot you for that??


because everyone has said how stupid i was for paying that for a cross breed, but i realy liked both her parents and all the pups so brought her,,,i know its a lot but im happy with her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> because everyone has said how stupid i was for paying that for a cross breed, but i realy liked both her parents and all the pups so brought her,,,i know its a lot but im happy with her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


....and thats why I wont shoot you! I've got someone ringing me back about some pups in a minute! Soooo excited!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> ....and thats why I wont shoot you! I've got someone ringing me back about some pups in a minute! Soooo excited!!!


aww thats exciting,, let us know how you get on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

will do! only £250 as well, think I might have another dog by the end of the day


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> will do! only £250 as well, think I might have another dog by the end of the day


is it very far from you,,,is that a picture of the pup you are thinking of getting,,,,,,,,,,,,looks gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

right im off to oldham to see a pup, its actually the one in that photo!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> right im off to oldham to see a pup, its actually the one in that photo!


well good luck,,, cant wait for you to get back,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> right im off to oldham to see a pup, its actually the one in that photo!


good luck its a lovely looking pup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> good luck its a lovely looking pup


it is isnt it,,,, i would love a red one,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> it is isnt it,,,, i would love a red one,,,,,,,,


me too  I have been told that the reds can have temprement problems, dont know how true that it but i think its like any dog if you train it properly and socialise it well then there shouldnt be to much of a problem


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> me too  I have been told that the reds can have temprement problems, dont know how true that it but i think its like any dog if you train it properly and socialise it well then there shouldnt be to much of a problem


i was told the red border collies and the brown bearded collies are abit more naughty than the other colours,, strange isnt it,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> ....and thats why I wont shoot you! I've got someone ringing me back about some pups in a minute! Soooo excited!!!


cute puppy.like it lol
let no how u get on with puppy


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Thats what i was thinking, unless they are very very kind people and want loving homes for them and dont worry about the money side of things?.
> 
> Cant see that meself tho lol.
> 
> anyways im off, i feel evil thanks to this divvy game i was playing..im gonna go beat up me pillow and then take a bath  have a nice day all x x x x


it is cheap lol..

sounds like u all been havein fun on here where i been away lol...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> it is cheap lol..
> 
> sounds like u all been havein fun on here where i been away lol...


Not really, just the normal chit chat 

how are u taday erica??? feeling ok in yaself???


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Not really, just the normal chit chat
> 
> how are u taday erica??? feeling ok in yaself???


im same..
wish i was feeling beter..
its cronic so i always be way i am for life pain&sytoms i get..im so tied&weak&worn out with it.went for lay back down on bed before&just got back up.was up earlyer today but carer went&i had laiy back down again..

hows u self?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im same..
> wish i was feeling beter..
> its cronic so i always be way i am for life pain&sytoms i get..im so tied&weak&worn out with it.went for lay back down on bed before&just got back up.was up earlyer today but carer went&i had laiy back down again..
> 
> hows u self?


Ok cheerz erica 
what time did them people above ya shut up?????


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Ok cheerz erica
> what time did them people above ya shut up?????


3am in morning.i was so tied&need liay down but couldent rest with that noise.i seen two girls walking out there house&plus girl&man live together so was 4 them all talking&laughtin so load non stop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> 3am in morning.i was so tied&need liay down but couldent rest with that noise.i seen two girls walking out there house&plus girl&man live together so was 4 them all talking&laughtin so load non stop.


awww maybe try catch up on ya kipsey tanite


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awww maybe try catch up on ya kipsey tanite


im dreading it as i goin hospital next tuesady for test which i not looking forward to as hurt me...as i very sore.
im gonna be awake for it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im dreading it as i goin hospital next tuesady for test which i not looking forward to as hurt me...as i very sore.
> im gonna be awake for it...


Awwww erica 

what test do they do?? like injections and that  fook that.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awwww erica
> 
> what test do they do?? like injections and that  fook that.


got put wires in me..
so even worser then injectios&im goin be awake&feel it..
i have probs with lower stumuc which women bits lol..

plus i also have probs with uper stumuc..so all my stumuc is effected&very sore&tender..this why so ill&its cronic..im alwys goin hospital&been in loads too so been like this 6 years now but goin alot worse with more&more probs&sytoms..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> got put wires in me..
> so even worser then injectios&im goin be awake&feel it..
> i have probs with lower stumuc which women bits lol..
> 
> plus i also have probs with uper stumuc..so all my stumuc is effected&very sore&tender..this why so ill&its cronic..im alwys goin hospital&been in loads too so been like this 6 years now but goin alot worse with more&more probs&sytoms..


Must be terrible  but these test need to be done im afraid 

Anyways hows the birds taday??? and that cat of urz?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Must be terrible  but these test need to be done im afraid
> 
> Anyways hows the birds taday??? and that cat of urz?


dreadin it cos i sure..i no it will hurt me cos im sore....
me gonna be awake so i see it&i find hard relax then...

my cats outside..
my birds chattin along loads today.they sent me so must no i got go hospital&have horriable painfull texts done..

my parrot came up with new sound today as i kept sayin it&then after 5 mins i said it he coppied so hes doin it non stop now..learnt him space ship sound in 5 mins..


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> i thought u might like rock cos u look like rocky person lol...
> do u have pic of u maken rock music or pic of u looking like even more rock person lol


yeah i have soem of my playing guitar on my laptop, they're on my myspace as well, i can pm you the link if you like?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> dreadin it cos i sure..i no it will hurt me cos im sore....
> me gonna be awake so i see it&i find hard relax then...
> 
> my cats outside..
> ...


ooooo hes very clever bird for sure... give him a year and you will be able to have a convo wiv him pmsl


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ooooo hes very clever bird for sure... give him a year and you will be able to have a convo wiv him pmsl


upto now what hes says what i learnt him:he says:
Wow
calls me Mummy
he wolf wistles
he laughts at me
says Cick click
does noise of my buzzer to door which i think its door when its him lol
says Hello
space ship noise which learnt today..
he says more as i talk him all time so learns new words everyday


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> upto now what hes says what i learnt him:he says:
> Wow
> calls me Mummy
> he wolf wistles
> ...


how old is he??? hes really clever


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> yeah i have soem of my playing guitar on my laptop, they're on my myspace as well, i can pm you the link if you like?


can u pm them me on here but dosent matter if u cant??
is it easy learn music cos i tryed&find hard learn notes


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> can u pm them me on here but dosent matter if u cant??
> is it easy learn music cos i tryed&find hard learn notes


i'll sent you the pics when im on my laptop then 

it isn't easy but its different for all people, like one of my old friends could listen to a song and play it after listening to it only once. its like art, you can either draw or you can't except if you keep trying you'll eventually get it.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> how old is he??? hes really clever


hes still only baby.nearly 1 year old..i got him from next as few month old so had him bit now...
when he come dident talk at all so i learnt him all that..
they say not normally say first word till hes 2 year old but hes says quite few word so i think it depends cos i in alot&talk to him alot hes picking up quicker my speach..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats excellent  ur doing a great job on the fella 

what are their names???


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Thats excellent  ur doing a great job on the fella
> 
> what are their names???


got choose name tonight for them.so i can strat calling then there name..
want unisex names but dont no many.can u think of any unisex names to help me think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> got choose name tonight for them.so i can strat calling then there name..
> want unisex names but dont no many.can u think of any unisex names to help me think?


My god im terrible wiv names, took days to try name my newest rat, me daughta ended up naming it lol.

i like old fashtion names tho meself


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I enjoy urban wrestling - a sport that I invented!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Magik said:


> I enjoy urban wrestling - a sport that I invented!


LOL kwl  i think


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> My god im terrible wiv names, took days to try name my newest rat, me daughta ended up naming it lol.
> 
> i like old fashtion names tho meself


il go on google.then i put in A z of parrot names..
then i go threw them all&hopefully i choose one that way


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> il go on google.then i put in A z of parrot names..
> then i go threw them all&hopefully i choose one that way


Good idea 

dont forget to let us know wat ya pick


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Good idea
> 
> dont forget to let us know wat ya pick


i got pick two nice names..cos i have two parrots lol..
but african greys hes boy.
but other parrot not no if girk or boy so need unisex name for that bird cos i wont need worry cos be unisex name.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i got pick two nice names..cos i have two parrots lol..
> but african greys hes boy.
> but other parrot not no if girk or boy so need unisex name for that bird cos i wont need worry cos be unisex name.


LOL that shouldnt be to hard then 

call it shim...short for she/him pmsl.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL that shouldnt be to hard then
> 
> call it shim...short for she/him pmsl.


my poor babies need a name...
my cats got name as i named him Tarzan when he was 7week old as he was bugger swinging upside down onto my wheelchair even thou im in it so i had call him Tarzan to match his funny side of monkey lol.he was like monkey but he still his cheacky monkey lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my poor babies need a name...
> my cats got name as i named him Tarzan when he was 7week old as he was bugger swinging upside down onto my wheelchair even thou im in it so i had call him Tarzan to match his funny side of monkey lol.he was like monkey but he still his cheacky monkey lol


u shoulda named him chetah then lol.

i bet people think ur right mad sitting at ya doorway shouting TARZANNNN pmsl.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u shoulda named him chetah then lol.
> 
> i bet people think ur right mad sitting at ya doorway shouting TARZANNNN pmsl.


yea lol but thats funn...

look at us want attension as have cat called Tarzan as hes cheacky monkey so come atch what he does so u see why i called him Tarzan...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> yea lol but thats funn...
> 
> look at us want attension as have cat called Tarzan as hes cheacky monkey so come atch what he does so u see why i called him Tarzan...lol


haha, he sounds a handlfull, but fun wiv it


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha, he sounds a handlfull, but fun wiv it


he gets jelous when i talking my birds even thou cats sat on my lap..silly bugger he is&wants&wants all time&hates me talking birds as he just wants me all to himself..you can says hes right bloody one lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> he gets jelous when i talking my birds even thou cats sat on my lap..silly bugger he is&wants&wants all time&hates me talking birds as he just wants me all to himself..you can says hes right bloody one lol


awww thats becoz ulove them all and give them attention and they wannit all the time...they wanna hog u all to themself lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awww thats becoz ulove them all and give them attention and they wannit all the time...they wanna hog u all to themself lol.


hve big job all at same time lol as cat eat them...
hes on my lao&i talking birds&cat same time.i get mixed up who i talking too lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I should think u would hehe.

i dont get that prob when i have 2 on my lap..coz i of mine is deaf pmsl.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I should think u would hehe.
> 
> i dont get that prob when i have 2 on my lap..coz i of mine is deaf pmsl.


my cat hates men lol..
dont no why as no one hurt him..
prob cos i live on own&he not used men bein near me. so il have job when i get fello cos he scarred men lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I should think u would hehe.
> 
> i dont get that prob when i have 2 on my lap..coz i of mine is deaf pmsl.


i like ur dogs thou..there right softies&cute..
what breed are they?are they frendly with everyone or just frendly with u only?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i like ur dogs thou..there right softies&cute..
> what breed are they?are they frendly with everyone or just frendly with u only?


2 Are staffordshire bull terriers and 2 are english bull terriers.

only one dont like noone except me and my family she has been boght up around.

the others are excellent with everyone, unless we had a burgla then its a different tale when regarding my english bullys , my staffs would greet em in and show em the friggin dvd and camcorders lmao.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> 2 Are staffordshire bull terriers and 2 are english bull terriers.
> 
> only one dont like noone except me and my family she has been boght up around.
> 
> the others are excellent with everyone, unless we had a burgla then its a different tale when regarding my english bullys , my staffs would greet em in and show em the friggin dvd and camcorders lmao.


at least u have one who only likes u so scarr people away so protecting u..th others are protectin u in there own ways but dogs are good at guiding u&ur house..

my cat hates men lol as if man comes in cat does runner hideing lol so il have fun when i have boyfriend evently lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> at least u have one who only likes u so scarr people away so protecting u..th others are protectin u in there own ways but dogs are good at guiding u&ur house..
> 
> my cat hates men lol as if man comes in cat does runner hideing lol so il have fun when i have boyfriend evently lol


Hahaha a guard cat, i bet he would do some damage hehehe.

yer one of mine is very protective of me and also hates men  dont mind that part wen me ex comes round


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Well visit to see the pup was a waste of time!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hahaha a guard cat, i bet he would do some damage hehehe.
> 
> yer one of mine is very protective of me and also hates men  dont mind that part wen me ex comes round


my bird peck mem if my bird dosent no them...
so my birds protective of me&so is my cat lol..two different type pets but there very protective of me..
ur dog doin a good job if guidein u from ex lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well visit to see the pup was a waste of time!


Awwwwww alan whats a matter??? what went wrong???

LOL at bird pecking men erica...that made me laff haha. ur animals are very well trained then


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL at bird pecking men erica...that made me laff haha. ur animals are very well trained then [/QUOTE]

oh yea very well trained as i got them trained way i want them be..lol...
that idiot who came round i tryed not laught but my parrot bit him all time cos he put his bloomin things there&i said u silly bugger cos parrot things u givein him food..so dont do it ok...
to be honist good on u bird for bitein that idiot&my parrot must no he was uosetin me so my parret kept peckin him lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awwwwww alan whats a matter??? what went wrong???


The place was a complete state, the pup was running free and we nearly ran him over as we pulled up.  Mum was chained up in a leaking kennel outside and neither looked very healthy. We did a quick turn, walked away and rang the RSPCA.  Waste of an afternoon!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> The place was a complete state, the pup was running free and we nearly ran him over as we pulled up.  Mum was chained up in a leaking kennel outside and neither looked very healthy. We did a quick turn, walked away and rang the RSPCA.  Waste of an afternoon!


OMFG thats really bad 

least you done the right thing and rang the rspca.

i know you had a wasted afternoon but atleast some good may come out of it..that being the mother may well get sorted hopefully.


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

I love parrots they have so much character. My Gran used to have one Called Coco. Did you used to watch that kids show 'Madison' about the talking parrot a boy owned who lived at a hotel ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> LOL at bird pecking men erica...that made me laff haha. ur animals are very well trained then


oh yea very well trained as i got them trained way i want them be..lol...
that idiot who came round i tryed not laught but my parrot bit him all time cos he put his bloomin things there&i said u silly bugger cos parrot things u givein him food..so dont do it ok...
to be honist good on u bird for bitein that idiot&my parrot must no he was uosetin me so my parret kept peckin him lol[/QUOTE]

its suprising what our animals can sence init 

i think they know a good un from a bad un lol.

anyways i g2g for abit...dogs are moaning to go out  hope i dont get stuck in the damn mud again like i did yestaday pmsl.

c ya laters maybe x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

JimJamz said:


> I love parrots they have so much character. My Gran used to have one Called Coco. Did you used to watch that kids show 'Madison' about the talking parrot a boy owned who lived at a hotel ?


hey jim and bye jim 

c everyone laters x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah hopefully!

Clutch has gone on car on way back as well, only just made it home!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah hopefully!
> 
> Clutch has gone on car on way back as well, only just made it home!


dosent get any wose does it.as all happens one after another bad luck i mening.
you did good thing by reporting tha poor dog to rspca &u are savein thay dog before got worse for dpg..
i hate people so bloomin cruel&no care in world..


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im same..
> wish i was feeling beter..
> its cronic so i always be way i am for life pain&sytoms i get..im so tied&weak&worn out with it.went for lay back down on bed before&just got back up.was up earlyer today but carer went&i had laiy back down again..
> 
> hows u self?




Hi wats wrong wiv u and wat ever it is get better soon yeah


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> dosent get any wose does it.as all happens one after another bad luck i mening.
> you did good thing by reporting tha poor dog to rspca &u are savein thay dog before got worse for dpg..
> i hate people so bloomin cruel&no care in world..


Never a truer word spoken, I dont know how people can treat any animal that way!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what happened with the dog then???????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> The place was a complete state, the pup was running free and we nearly ran him over as we pulled up.  Mum was chained up in a leaking kennel outside and neither looked very healthy. We did a quick turn, walked away and rang the RSPCA.  Waste of an afternoon!


why did you ring the rspca???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> The place was a complete state, the pup was running free and we nearly ran him over as we pulled up.  Mum was chained up in a leaking kennel outside and neither looked very healthy. We did a quick turn, walked away and rang the RSPCA.  Waste of an afternoon!


what made you ring the rspca then alan??? cause it was chained up or something???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Partly, the place was a total state. The pup was just left to roam where there was broken glass and wood and all sorts, a smashed up caravan too! It wasn't just that it was chained up, it was chained on a metre long big thick chain that it was struggling to hold its head up! The kennel was a mess and was damp inside! The mum didn't even look like a collie, im not sure if that was just poor health or because she wasn't!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Partly, the place was a total state. The pup was just left to roam where there was broken glass and wood and all sorts, a smashed up caravan too! It wasn't just that it was chained up, it was chained on a metre long big thick chain that it was struggling to hold its head up! The kennel was a mess and was damp inside! The mum didn't even look like a collie, im not sure if that was just poor health or because she wasn't!


well i woulda rang up the rspca if it was me.

hello all


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

hi t-jay  how our abbie finding her new easter toy???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Partly, the place was a total state. The pup was just left to roam where there was broken glass and wood and all sorts, a smashed up caravan too! It wasn't just that it was chained up, it was chained on a metre long big thick chain that it was struggling to hold its head up! The kennel was a mess and was damp inside! The mum didn't even look like a collie, im not sure if that was just poor health or because she wasn't!


i was gonna say,as theres no law against chaining a dog up is there And them living in a kennel out side shouldent be an issue ether


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Partly, the place was a total state. The pup was just left to roam where there was broken glass and wood and all sorts, a smashed up caravan too! It wasn't just that it was chained up, it was chained on a metre long big thick chain that it was struggling to hold its head up! The kennel was a mess and was damp inside! The mum didn't even look like a collie, im not sure if that was just poor health or because she wasn't!


thats awful you did the right thing ringing the RSPCA I would have done the same thing


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> why do people do that to animals.
> 
> Hi all too





Eolabeo said:


> hi t-jay  how our abbie finding her new easter toy???


good evening both


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> well i woulda rang up the rspca if it was me.
> 
> hello all


i would of phoned too.poor dog&puppy..
how can anyone do somethin like that&get away with it.its soo cruel&shows dident love there dog&puppy...
good for u alan for doin that as u could saved that dog cos might of got worser fot them dog&pippy..plus the rspca will keep eye on them too stop them gettin other pets..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good evening both


Hi vix


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

T--jay said:


> hi
> 
> She loves it she has been climbing in it all night we had to bring it in the room after we'd been out as she wouldn't leave it. she has wiped it down with a baby wipe don't ask her doing and even had to have he night drink while sat on it.
> She has just gone to bed as she has been realy good she brought darren a zebra in dish and told him it was dinner lol.


awww she looks really nice and happy bless her heart.
excellent pickys


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awww she looks really nice and happy bless her heart.
> excellent pickys


how did u dog wllk go lol?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hi
> 
> She loves it she has been climbing in it all night we had to bring it in the room after we'd been out as she wouldn't leave it. she has wiped it down with a baby wipe don't ask her doing and even had to have he night drink while sat on it.
> She has just gone to bed as she has been realy good she brought darren a zebra in dish and told him it was dinner lol.


 she looks very cute on her bike, she looks so pleased with it


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> i was gonna say,as theres no law against chaining a dog up is there And them living in a kennel out side shouldent be an issue ether


No I know theres nothing wrong with chaining a dog up but not the way this one was. I don't have anything against dogs living outside either but they need somewhere to get away from the elements!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> She is over the moon her little face when she went out in it was ace.
> We took it shopping today and all you heard was brummmmm. And "hiya" as we went past people


 aww bless she sounds like a great little character  and dont worry about talking about your daughter all the time I'm usually the same way lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it said the video was no longer available?? what was it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> it said the video was no longer available?? what was it?


its my kittens after playing as they seem to stop everytime i get the camera out!

heres the proper link: YouTube - Ricki & Alvey


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely looking cats how old are they?, perhaps they are camera shy lol or just winding you up


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> No I know theres nothing wrong with chaining a dog up but not the way this one was. I don't have anything against dogs living outside either but they need somewhere to get away from the elements!


Our cocker lives out as hes a worker and likes to dive in the stinkiest sludge pits,stinky ponds,and roll in fox poo,he has the run of the garden and a shed with his bed in it.But he never hardly goes in!!this evening hes roaming about covered in snow!!soaking wet,wish hed snuggle up in bed but he prefers to rough it!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lovely looking cats how old are they?, perhaps they are camera shy lol or just winding you up


I think they're probably just winding me up, they're like that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> No I know theres nothing wrong with chaining a dog up but not the way this one was. I don't have anything against dogs living outside either but they need somewhere to get away from the elements!


no i agree Alan  just read your post wrongforgive me buddy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I think they're probably just winding me up, they're like that!


must be a cat thing lol I bet their saying, "hey he wants to video us again just freeze until e stops then carry on and see what he does"


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> must be a cat thing lol I bet their saying, "hey he wants to video us again just freeze until e stops then carry on and see what he does"


hi..went away to take pics lol as my cats confey asleep so had take pic as looked cute lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Our cocker lives out as hes a worker and likes to dive in the stinkiest sludge pits,stinky ponds,and roll in fox poo,he has the run of the garden and a shed with his bed in it.But he never hardly goes in!!this evening hes roaming about covered in snow!!soaking wet,wish hed snuggle up in bed but he prefers to rough it!!!


all my dogs live outside alltough i do have them in one at a time to say hello or give a treat,i dont let them live in my house!
i spend a grand on a double kennal and run + £100 on blankets that i take to the laundrey once a month! my mrs recons they have as good as home as us


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> its my kittens after playing as they seem to stop everytime i get the camera out!
> 
> heres the proper link: YouTube - Ricki & Alvey


Alan - looks like they are trying to mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Alan - looks like they are trying to mate


I hope not they're both boys!  Theyre due to be done but we've had to put it off as they've been ill!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> no i agree Alan  just read your post wrongforgive me buddy


its okay i thought you had misread it or summat  honestly if you'd seen it you'd probably have kicked their teeth in, they weren't even actually there when we got there, they pulled up just as we were pulling away luckily for them!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> no i agree Alan  just read your post wrongforgive me buddy


   

hello again all


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

god eastenders is good at the minute


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> The place was a complete state, the pup was running free and we nearly ran him over as we pulled up.  Mum was chained up in a leaking kennel outside and neither looked very healthy. We did a quick turn, walked away and rang the RSPCA.  Waste of an afternoon!


Thats bad! .......................................


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

my staffs would greet em in and show em the friggin dvd and camcorders lmao.[/quote]
LOLOLOL.......................


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hello again all


hi.u back lol..
how was ur dog walking went?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> my staffs would greet em in and show em the friggin dvd and camcorders lmao.


LOLOLOL.......................[/QUOTE]

hehehe they would tho  and show u out to ya car aswell


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I hope not they're both boys!  Theyre due to be done but we've had to put it off as they've been ill!


You should try not to put camera down for a couple of hours - that way they will not pay it any attention


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOLOLOL.......................


hehehe they would tho  and show u out to ya car aswell [/QUOTE]

my parrot would give them right peck expeccialy men as my birds proteive of me if man comes near me they squak lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOLOLOL.......................


hehehe they would tho  and show u out to ya car aswell [/quote]
Just pictured.....Oh - I am laffing now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hehehe they would tho  and show u out to ya car aswell


my parrot would give them right peck expeccialy men as my birds proteive of me if man comes near me they squak lol[/QUOTE]

PMSL at peck and squark... just one look from one of them parrots beak is enuff for me to scarpa lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> my parrot would give them right peck expeccialy men as my birds proteive of me if man comes near me they squak lol


PMSL at peck and squark... just one look from one of them parrots beak is enuff for me to scarpa lol.[/QUOTE]
draw blood all right.
if he in mood he do it lol.
but he dosent bite me as he gets told off so if others wind him up they get it.but he is freidly to all but if u got in wrong time u no about it..
oww


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

My parrot would just give them a cardiac.......he waits till it's quiet then shouts BOO as loud as he can


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> my parrot would give them right peck expeccialy men as my birds proteive of me if man comes near me they squak lol


PMSL at peck and squark... just one look from one of them parrots beak is enuff for me to scarpa lol.[/QUOTE]loe i thought you have had a cock or two


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ok is it just me or have al the quotes fooked up tanite????


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> PMSL at peck and squark... just one look from one of them parrots beak is enuff for me to scarpa lol.


loe i thought you have had a cock or two[/QUOTE]

or 3 or 4 

hope thats shut ya up lol

omg the quotes ave fooked up, garrys quote i quoted is mine what i wrote lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ok is it just me or have al the quotes fooked up tanite????


its messed up cos i noticed that too.

click on post u want apply&its not working properly lol..so its not u it must be this site forum playin up lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> its messed up cos i noticed that too.
> 
> click on post u want apply&its not working properly lol..so its not u it must be this site forum playin up lol


ild say lol, coz everything ive quoted on people its got their name wiv what ive wrote and they quoted pmsl.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ild say lol, coz everything ive quoted on people its got their name wiv what ive wrote and they quoted pmsl.


i not bohered as long as talk lol...
all sites play up...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i not bohered as long as talk lol...
> all sites play up...


hay erica when are we gonna see some more pics og ya????


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> hay erica when are we gonna see some more pics og ya????


pics of what thou lol..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> pics of what thou lol..


you said a while ago you was going to be doing some more pics! we just havent seen them yet!?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> you said a while ago you was going to be doing some more pics! we just havent seen them yet!?


i cant rember lol.
me show pics of what thou lol??


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> you said a while ago you was going to be doing some more pics! we just havent seen them yet!?


i seen more of her in photo gallery... i said nice boobs but then deleted it coz i looked like a ***** lol.

i knew erica woulda seen the funny side to it tho


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ild say lol, coz everything ive quoted on people its got their name wiv what ive wrote and they quoted pmsl.


how did u get on with walking u dogs?did u get home ok?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i seen more of her in photo gallery... i said nice boobs but then deleted it coz i looked like a ***** lol.
> 
> i knew erica woulda seen the funny side to it tho


im used to it as get told it off men on datein sites im on..
but why am i still single then lol as get told im very sexy aswellx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im used to it as get told it off men on datein sites im on..
> but why am i still single then lol as get told im very sexy aswellx


The right one will come along erica, ya just gotta wait and be patiant hun x x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> The right one will come along erica, ya just gotta wait and be patiant hun x x


i cant upload ithat pic on here i gallary as too big pic i think.
one in blue boob tube top.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i cant upload ithat pic on here i gallary as too big pic i think.
> one in blue boob tube top.


u looked really nice in that one...fo some reason u looked thinner aswell.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

heres pic of me in blue boob tube top?i get told i look very sexy&so on lol.hope u like&yes it is mex


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good evening ladies


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Good evening ladies


i aint no lady


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> heres pic of me in blue boob tube top?i get told i look very sexy&so on lol.hope u like&yes it is mex


Nice pic, Erica, but hides your eyes tho.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u looked really nice in that one...fo some reason u looked thinner aswell.


i manage get pic up..
that pic is update of me how i look now as was took weks ago so im same size.blue suits me&might make me look different..
iv lost more weight cos my stumuc prob.plus months ago i have very long hair upto my bum but had it short&styled which i now got hair now in that pic..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Nice pic, Erica, but hides your eyes tho.


PMFSL...yes she has ratha big eyes lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> i aint no lady


Good evning garry didnt see you there hun


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i manage get pic up..
> that pic is update of me how i look now as was took weks ago so im same size.blue suits me&might make me look different..
> iv lost more weight cos my stumuc prob.plus months ago i have very long hair upto my bum but had it short&styled which i now got hair now in that pic..


well erica, its a really nice pic  u look nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Good evning garry didnt see you there hun


hello rose hows it hanging??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> PMFSL...yes she has ratha big eyes lol


cos had glsses off&i strugle see with them off so looks like i squiting..so looks like i looking down at floor..
but with glasses on i can see beter..
im blind as bat lol as got see eye speacilist as my eyes are bad&spoils my pics but i cant help i cant see without glasses on..plus i strugle see with them on lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> hello rose hows it hanging??


Its actually hanging nicely thanks lol what u been upto today then anything good???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> cos had glsses off&i strugle see with them off so looks like i squiting..so looks like i looking down at floor..
> but with glasses on i can see beter..
> im blind as bat lol as got see eye speacilist as my eyes are bad&spoils my pics but i cant help i cant see without glasses on..plus i strugle see with them on lol


hehehehe  as i said...ya look nice


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehehe  as i said...ya look nice


il have take more dress of me dressie but looking up bit beter...but hard with glasses of as my eyess go blured so i cant see so thats why i look like i looking down


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Its actually hanging nicely thanks lol what u been upto today then anything good???


i have had my daughter shelby all day today shes been driving me mad shes been playing my xbox360 all weekend ,got that new bully game so she aint put the controler down all weekend


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> i have had my daughter shelby all day today shes been driving me mad shes been playing my xbox360 all weekend ,got that new bully game so she aint put the controler down all weekend


Awwwww bless how old is Shelby?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Awwwww bless how old is Shelby?


14 going on 40


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> 14 going on 40


Pmsl mine was the same when she was younger. She was a little madam


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Pmsl mine was the same when she was younger. She was a little madam


 i have brought up to much like an adult, i have allways tought her to have a tongue in her head and to allways say whats on her mind ,and now as shes getting older i am paying for it lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> i have brought up to much like an adult, i have allways tought her to have a tongue in her head and to allways say whats on her mind ,and now as shes getting older i am paying for it lol


Theres no harm in teaching her that especially this day and age lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Theres no harm in teaching her that especially this day and age lol


this world we live in scares the sh*t outa me 
Theres alot of bad people in this world!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehehe  as i said...ya look nice


heres another pic of me was took weeks ago?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> this world we live in scares the sh*t outa me
> Theres alot of bad people in this world!


Here here, its our kids and then their kids i feel for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Here here, its our kids and then their kids i feel for.


 to many nonces being let off the hook  today in the paper a judge had came in to the spot light cause he only give a man 2 yrs for raping a girl under the age of 10


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> to many nonces being let off the hook  today in the paper a judge had came in to the spot light cause he only give a man 2 yrs for raping a girl under the age of 10


Wel the world we live in today nothing suprises me. You get more than that for fraud.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Alan - looks like they are trying to mate


how old do you think they are based on the video???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> how old do you think they are based on the video???


From my experience size could deceptive - ecpecially with close shots. Looks like 10 months.?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> From my experience size could deceptive - ecpecially with close shots. Looks like 10 months.?


Any other guesses?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

they could be younger as I approximately know the size of that cat aerobic centre


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

they're only 6 months old! apparently they're well big for their age and are gonna be huge when they're done growing, which is surprising after their poor start to life!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> they're only 6 months old! apparently they're well big for their age and are gonna be huge when they're done growing, which is surprising after their poor start to life!


night sleepwellxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i like your pictures erica,, very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> they're only 6 months old! apparently they're well big for their age and are gonna be huge when they're done growing, which is surprising after their poor start to life!


Thats good! Obviously you taking a good care of them both....lovely cats!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i like your pictures erica,, very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thanks..
which pics have u seen me postin here or did u look in my gallarry lol..
my haed not with it&i wasent on all yearday cos had go back bed aswell as my server pain stumuc im also get realy bad spasam pain in my hip&legs so feel weak&drained&agney.but i still same today so only just come on say hi cos need go back bed...
cos i had spam in legs as kid&im also get spasam in hips so someone said that sounds like siatica to do with mucles so i might have go doctors as my musles are very tender toouch..
but also have server pain in stumuc..


----------

